# Please reccomend me a budget gaming cabinet for 3K



## ubergeek (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Planning to upgrade from ailing zebby peace to a nice cabby.
Budget is 3K

Config
i5 4440
GB B85 Mobo(this may change )
Gtx650
CorsairVX450W
Xonar DG sound card
Vengeance RAM
320GB Sata 2 seagate HD
240gb  intel 530 ssd

Thanks
UG


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 2, 2014)

deepcool tesseract or betfenix merc alpha.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 2, 2014)

Just to make it clear, get 'betfenix merc alpha USB 3.0' version.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 2, 2014)

The Deepcool tesseract is probably the best thing you could opt for in that budget. It is available at theitdepot.

Here is the link to buy:- Click here

Here is the link to the product page:- 
Click here


----------



## ubergeek (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion guys
Ill be going with deep cool tesseract


----------

